# Apologies



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

To anyone i have upset by inadvertantly advertising on this forum i apologise. 
This was not my intention and to any one that got their nose out of joint , once again apologies.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Peter I perceived nothing untoward at any stage mate to cause bother


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah, bloody hell Pete, bout time you apologised.  
Good luck with the business idea mate, hope it goes well. :wink:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

no offence Peter. From your posts I 'sorta' got the idea that you are involved somehow in the whole Kingfisher project but I'm not sure how exactly.

Are you their secret AKFF insider sent here to bend our minds? Or is that Occy's role? :shock: :wink:

As the Kingfisher is a new yak on the Oz fishing scene I'm sure that most members would be interested in seeing pics and posts, however we would hope that they will all be reasonably unbiased. So far I think this has been the case. Your contributions to this site go well and far beyond spruilking a product, (unlike some other posters who constantly refer to certain products in glowing terms with every one of their posts). You have proved your worth to AKFF in the past as a long term member and a valued one at that.

My gripe is with members that post constantly about one topic (ie one that they have commercial interest in) but they wont contribute to the site on any other issues. This certainly does not relate to you PeterJ

No dramas from my end... 8)


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Did I miss something :?:

Can't say I saw anything which I persoanlly perceived as blatant advertising........just discussion between a couple of fellas keen to get their hands on a new yak.

I did read the post re: Pete now selling these kayaks, but so far its been posting of pictures and information for the benefit of members, rather than accosting people who are looking to make a purchase.

As long as it stays informative, rather than a hard sell to guys who are in the market for a new yak......no issues here either 8)


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

tryhard said:


> Wha.......?, fall asleep (Predator) for a nanosec (Predator) and the world collapses(Predator).


NOW hang on a minute _*(Tarpon 120)*_ Matt, you can't just _*(Tarpon 120)*_ start hijaking this _*(Tarpon 120)*_ thread for your own _*(Tarpon 120)*_ selfish commercial reasons. So you're selling your yak, so what!

Oh, did I mention my yaks still for sale?? What is it?? Glad you asked.... :roll: :wink:

ps.. nicely worked into the thread Matt...


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,
Blowed if I noticed any advertising.... aint seen nuffink. :shock:

I think with this forum, we all feel a sense of ownership of any kayak that gets a mention.... apart from that one down Mississippi way, with the leccy and deckchair. 
It seems to be a local product, derived from local ideas, ideals, and needs... nothing wrong with giving it a bit of a push.

Cheers all, Andybear :lol:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I agree (portable baby cot for sale) I saw nothing out of the ordinary (good condition - no wee stains) in any of your posts (make offer) . Seemed just like any other (other baby stuff too) run of the mill post (I'm not kidding I'd really like to get rid of this stuff)


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Argh, babies! NO thanks. :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWRmV6BkAACDfgAAScOeAGiQJkCo/7/7gIACEGqaaT09TaoxHqHqZNomR5BPU0GqeEkemKbSA9QGagA9EQA0kg8VS6kj3s8VeoZ7jiKHPCiW/9EE5ZdHfdmHQ1kDWFWJsmHyW7G4k6WtzcDDEQRJphvby4NBjVYHWMZ5jHpMCY2qZAO1tDY2gqEDvejLh8sVFOIK0oPQOro7zkGIc6ZoYw77VaoOVl04sxc8LURAZApIdYkf8XckU4UJAZlegZA==


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Pete, from what i gathered , you were simply responding to questions by members of this forum, and as you are johnny on the spot in Vic and know the manufacturers, your comments were and are of great value to those of us looking to purchase a new kayak, i for one value your comments as i am sure the other members of this forum do


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

What? Did I miss something? PeterJ, is there some hidden relationship you need to tell us about? _Not that relationship!_ A commercial relationship. No, _not that type of commercial relationship_! Oh, dear, just tell us what is happening.

Jokes aside: PeterJ you have made a rather obscure comment about something which affects all of us. Can you please elaborate?


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

No need to apologise...

I'm sure the more more vocal forum members will let you know if they think you're out of line and all I hear is the sound of one hand clapping..... In other words.. no one is complaining and I for one enjoy reading your posts!


----------



## CaptainFur (Jan 24, 2006)

I am looking forward to more reviews pics etc of the Kingfisher, as an almost buyer of one I,m interested in how it performs.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

I apologise for not knowing what all the fuss is about... :?

Aussie + Kayak = Bloody Fantastic! 

Who could keep quiet about that?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

meoldchina said:


> Oh, good - an "apologies" thread.
> 
> I apologize to Tony, Karl, Bob, Jake, Nick and Mick.
> 
> My apologies if I left anyone out.


Apology accepted


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Ho Peter, WTF?

I have just read and re-read your threads re the wavedancer kingfisher and can find nothing offensive in them. you were providing answers to members questions.

I have just deleted what I was about to post and will refrain from my lyrical waxing at this point.

A quote instead 

It aint what ya dont know that hurts ya. What really puts a hurtinÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ on ya iz what ya knows fer sho, that jest aint so. Uncle Remus


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

Hay peter. WhAT WAS SAD AND WHO SAD IT Or why apologies :?:


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

after seeing some of the honkers on some of the forumites a bit of rhinoplasty would be a good thing :lol: :lol: :lol: - no need for apologies Pete 8)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

nose out of joint, who said something about my nose i'll have a piece of em :shock:    :shock:

Really I saw nothing that offend me (except my own refection  )


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

It is amazing how a perfectly good apology on this forum is reduced to mere mirth making by a rowdy rabble of rubbernecks - or in the case of the previous photo, rubberhead.

Keep up the good work ya larrikins!   Nothing like a good laugh on a Friday arvo to set the tone for a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

All is forgiven Ross! What the heck is your new avatar by the way?? It looks like a crayfish giving a beer bottle a leg over.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

GOLD STAR AWARD

The highly competitive and totally desirable Gold Star Award for this week, goes to PeterJ for his clayton's advertising of an as yet formally unidentified craft. His use of clayton's advertising - the advertising you have when you don't have advertising - achieved the top number of votes from discerning readers.

Runner up is Gatesy, with his claytons accounting - the accounting you have when you don't have accounting - that allows all of his full-fee paying clients to claim kayaks and fishing gear as 200% back tax deductions.

Rember, to vote in the next Gold Star Award, please email your bank details to Troppo with your choice of vote and the bigger the bank account the more votes you get. (disclaimer: This is not a commercial enterprise but simply a user-pays service to the community.)

(definition of _service to community_: Sending Troppo a long way away from any community for a long long time.)


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

You could have at least used a XXXX bottle, Ross!


----------

